

Zynga Brings Smash Hit Mafia Wars To The iPhone - henryl
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/07/zynga-brings-smash-hit-mafia-wars-to-the-iphone/

======
henryl
I hope not. I know the founders of iMafia and I hope they've built enough of a
first mover's advantage of the iPhone to survive this. They managed to beat
out Mafia R&R by SGN but the "Mafia Wars" brand name may be too overwhelming.

